# How to get a drivers license if I don't have a UK/EU one?



## ALugtigheid (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I was just wondering if someone could tell me about driving in Ontario. I do not have a drivers license at all, but would really like to get one. I have done a bit of research and it seems to me that the ontario system is very much geared towards teenagers: 

You start at 16, with a probational license in which case you need to have a certified driver next to you. After a year (or 8 months if you do lessons, apparently) you can do a test.

Is anyone aware of some kind of fast-track method? I'm 32 and am here on a work permit. Surely there should be some kind of mechanism that allows me to drive a car on my own within a reasonable time?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm afraid you might have a problem. As a new (starting) driver, with a G1, you will always need an accompanying driver to drive with you. You are not allowed to drive on the 400 highways or on expressways.
After a year, you can get your G2 with less limitations.
But if you don't have a foreign drivers license, you must start from scratch...

More info:


> A. For individuals who have never driven before:
> You are required to present acceptable identification for proof of legal name, date of birth and signature (please refer to DriveTest - Driver Testing for identification requirements). The identification must be original and valid.
> You will be required to complete a vision test and pass the knowledge test. You may wish to obtain a copy of the Driver’s Handbook to study for the knowledge test.
> An appointment is not required to write the knowledge test, however, it is recommended that you arrive one hour before the office closes to provide sufficient time to conduct and process the test.
> ...


DriveTest - Newcomers Guide to Graduated Licensing


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ALugtigheid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if someone could tell me about driving in Ontario. I do not have a drivers license at all, but would really like to get one. I have done a bit of research and it seems to me that the ontario system is very much geared towards teenagers:
> 
> ...


The system is not geared ro teenagers but rather to ensuring better/mature drivers are on the road. To the best of my knowledge there is no exception for age. You will have to go through the process.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As pointed out above, there is no fast track for age. If you are a never before licensed driver, you have to go through the whole program to get your full G license, which takes at least 20 months (if you take a ministry approved driver education course). That said, if you get your G1 and then take that education course you could theoretically have your G2 within 8 months. A G2 will allow you to do everything full G allows with the exception that you must maintain a blood alcohol content of zero (there are some age related restrictions as well that don't apply to you).


----------



## ALugtigheid (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful replies!

The system isn't very helpful for me as a new-comer to the country, because I do not have anyone directly available with a 4 year drivers license to chaperone me. I'd have to get the G1 thingy, then wait for about 7 months, then do the driving lessons to reduce it to 8 months, take the test and get G2. But in the time of 7 months, I'll just be doing nothing about it, which seems a waste to me. 

Guess I'll just have to go with the system.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The education courses require about 20 hours of in class and then 10 hours of in car lessons which need to be spread over several weeks... If I recall correctly from my sister doing it, it takes about 3 months in total to do the education portion (I think you can speed up the in class part by doing a pair of weekend blitz courses, but the in car takes a couple of months). Obviously the in car teacher is your chaperone. The in car lessons do assume that you are practicing what you learn outside of "class", if you don't, they won't pass you on the course. You can book the instructor and car for additional hours to practice if you do not have access to a car and chaperone on your own, but, of course you have to pay more for this and it doesn't count towards your 10 hours.

While this system may not be convenient to you as a new-comer, it's been exceptionally effective at what it was designed to do.


----------



## JASON221 (Sep 28, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> The education courses require about 20 hours of in class and then 10 hours of in car lessons which need to be spread over several weeks... If I recall correctly from my sister doing it, it takes about 3 months in total to do the education portion (I think you can speed up the in class part by doing a pair of weekend blitz courses, but the in car takes a couple of months). Obviously the in car teacher is your chaperone. The in car lessons do assume that you are practicing what you learn outside of "class", if you don't, they won't pass you on the course. You can book the instructor and car for additional hours to practice if you do not have access to a car and chaperone on your own, but, of course you have to pay more for this and it doesn't count towards your 10 hours.
> 
> While this system may not be convenient to you as a new-comer, it's been exceptionally effective at what it was designed to do.


very right well done


----------

